# Simulationsschaltung



## veritas (15 Januar 2008)

Moin moin zusammen,

hat jemand eine Schaltung, wo ich einen
2 Leiter Transmitter mit simulieren kann, sprich
anstatt des 2 Leiters MU eine Schaltung,
wo ich per poti 0-100% (4-20mA) mit Simulieren kann ?.

Danke im voraus

Mario


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

willst du das selber bauen? guckst du hier: http://www.erinacom.de/elektronik/schaltung/op/strom.html

willst du ein professionelles gerät? guckst du hier: http://www.fluke.de/comx/category.aspx?locale=dede&product=mdpct&cat=MD_LOOPPROC und hier: http://www.fluke.de/comx/category.aspx?locale=dede&product=mdpct&cat=MD_MULTHART z.b.!!! gibt noch viele andere hersteller ...


----------



## Junior (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
schau mal hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16214

MfG Günter.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

Junior schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schau mal hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16214
> 
> MfG Günter.



das is doch jetz ein schlechter witz oder? der verlinkte thread handelt vom selben thema und wurde erstellt von :shock: veritas ... verarschen kann ich mich alleine ... ja, ich weiß ... is schöner wenn ihr das macht ...


----------



## Junior (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich denke mal der ganze Tread kann zu "Fun zum Feierabend" verschoben 
werden. Passt ja auch von der Uhrzeit.

Viel Spaß noch 
                          Günter.


ps. Das beide Threads vom gleichen User sind war mir garnicht aufgefallen.


----------



## veritas (15 Januar 2008)

ähmmmmmm

Ich  spreche hier von einen 2 Leiter Simulator ! 
In dem link handelt es sich um einen 4 Leiter simuliert !

Also im link ist wird ein passiver MU simuliert, ich 
suche einen der einen Aktiven MU simuliert.


lg


Mario


----------



## Junior (15 Januar 2008)

hallo Mario,
ich habe mal den Millivoltgeber einfach in Reihe mit einem 4 - 20 mA
Meßgerät geschaltet ohne den "M" anzuschließen.
Wie aus dem Schaltplan ersichtlich wird er bei "I" Schaltung nur für die 
Leuchtdioden gebraucht.
Du kannst dann mit dem Poti von ca.3 - 21 mA vorgeben.


http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=3206&d=1193609674

Da hast Du dann deinen "2 Draht" Geber.

MfG Günter.


----------



## veritas (15 Januar 2008)

Hi Günther,

Die leds zeigen mMn nur ne evtl Verpolung an ?!

Ich bekomme aus den Leittechnikschränken (TelepermXP) 
einen 2 Aktiven Leiter Ausgang (+I MU und +I ) der speisst gleichzeitig
wie 24 Volt Ub und schickt über diesen Leitungen auch den
Messtrom 4-20mA sprich 0-100%.

Die Schaltung die verlinkt ist funktioniert nur bei einem
PASSIVEN Messeingang der Teleperm Xp.

lg

Mario


----------



## Junior (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo Mario,
her mal ein link von einem Geber der die Ruderlage eines Schiffes
in 4-20 mA umwandelt.
http://www.deif.cn/Files/Filer/Documentation/Files/4921250053.pdf?typename=RT-2&nav2_selector_dd=

Sowas hätte ich abzugeben.
Bitte schreib mal ob Du damit was anfangen könntest und sage do mal was für ein Typ von MU ihr verwendet.

Da mußman doch ne Lösung finden.

MfG Günter.


----------



## veritas (15 Januar 2008)

Hahahahaaaa

Ich glaub ich hab ne ganz einfache Lösung gefunden !.

Wenn sie klappt sage ich morgen bescheid....und ich brauch nur 
3 Teile dafür......

Also abwarten und Tee trinken sagen wir hier anne Küste....
Trotzdem viel Dank für Deine Beteiligung.

lg

Mario


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (15 Januar 2008)

Ich muss gestehen, ich habe nu  nicht alles bereits geschriebene gelesen.

Ich teste meist so:

24V + an ein Spindelpoti 6000 Ohm (vorgeschaltet nen 1,2kOhm Widerstand), damit auf den analogen Input (Strom) und dann zurück auf Masse.
Da haste Werte von 4-20mA.

Klappt für meine Zwecke ganz gut.

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## Cyber_max (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo !

Ich verwende für diesen Zweck einfach einen alten PT-100 Kopftransmitter,
ein Poti statt des PT-100 Fühlers.

grüsse


Max


----------



## veritas (16 Januar 2008)

Hi Max,

genauso hab ich es auch gelösst....  :_)

Trotzdem vielen Dank..

lg

Mario


----------

